# Biggest GA buck ever!! Archery kill



## revdmg (Nov 12, 2010)

Killed 11-02-10 in Morgan County a little after 5 o'clock in the evening. Came in behind me to the Border Crossing VS-1 scent I had out. Drilled him at 12 yards with a 100 grain Rocket Hammerhead with my 80# Hoyt Vipertec. Dropped in 30 yards. Been hunting GA since I was 11 and this is my biggest GA buck. I have killed larger ones out of state but this is my best ever in my home state. Hope everyone is having great success as well!


----------



## rab1951 (Nov 12, 2010)

nice deer congrats


----------



## nscrash (Nov 12, 2010)

*Cool*

I love them dark horns!  Congrats


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 12, 2010)

Love that dark rack also ,Congrats on a nice buck


----------



## deerhunter388 (Nov 12, 2010)

Awesome unique looking buck! Congrats on a fine harvest!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 13, 2010)

very pretty rack. Congrats


----------



## Hoss (Nov 14, 2010)

Congrats.  He's good looking buck.

Hoss


----------



## kevincox (Nov 14, 2010)

Great bow buck! Congrats


----------



## bamafootball (Nov 14, 2010)

great deer


----------



## Moose Master (Nov 14, 2010)

Love those chocolate antlers! Congrats!!


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 15, 2010)

Thats a fine Buck! Congrats!


----------



## win3006 (Nov 18, 2010)

nice one


----------



## good33 (Nov 21, 2010)

good deer


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 22, 2010)

Great deer.


----------

